# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Μανώλης Τσουγκαράκης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Μανώλης Τσουγκαράκης* , μεγαλύτερος αδερφός του *Λευτέρη Τσουγκαράκη* που έχουμε αναφερει στα αφιερώματα αθλητών, έκανε μια εξίσου καλή πορεία και υπήρξε από τους γνωστούς αθλητές της Κρήτης 




*Oι κυριότερές του συμμετοχές* 

Mr. Κρήτη 1987, Γενικός Νικητής
1989 WABBA Mr. Hellas
1992 WABBA Mr. Hellas
1992 WABBA Mr. Universe (Tυνησία)



Εδω με τον Γιάννη Μαρονικολάκη, που κέρδισε το πρώτο Mr Κρήτη το 1982

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Και μια φωτο του 1989 για να δειτε τα μεγεθη αυτου του αθλητη ιδιως σε ανοιγμα πλατης ,εγω διπλα του φαινομαι πολυ ''μικρος'' ,φυσικα υπολογιζω να ηταν κοντα στα 10 κιλα παραπανω.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Στο Mr. Κρήτη που κέρδισε την 1η Αυγούστου 1987 ήμουν κριτική επιτροπή.
Ο Μανώλης ήταν μόλις 21 ετών και εντυπωσίασε τους πάντες με το καλούπι του και τους καλοδουλεμένους μυς τους.
Μέχρι και το 1992 που αγωνιζόταν, άφηνε πάντα άριστες εντυπώσεις. Ήταν απώλεια για το Ελληνικό Bodybuilding το γεγονός ότι δεν συνέχισε.

Σήμερα τον Μανώλη τον έχει κερδίσει άλλο άθλημα, η ποδηλασία, όπου συμμετέχει σε μεγάλους αγώνες όπως π.χ. η Σπαρτακιάδα (257 χιλιόμ.). Φυσικά κάνει και τα βάρη του, και βρίσκεται πάντα σε πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση.

Η μία φωτογραφία παρακάτω που είμαστε μαζί είναι πρόσφατη στο X-TREME STORES Χανίων. 



Η άλλη είναι από το ταξίδι του με τα άλλα μέλη της αποστολής στο WABBA MR. Universe 1992 που έγινε στην Τυνησία.
Διακρίνουμε τους αείμνηστους Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα αριστερά και δίπλα του ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς. Ο Μανώλης Τσουγκαράκης είναι με το άσπρο πουκάμισο.

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες του Λευτέρη Τσουγκαράκη από το 1989 που έκανε μια σειρά συμμετοχών

1989 Mr Οδύσσεια, με τον Γιώργο Καπετανάκη




1989 Mr Νοτιος Ελλάς με τον Θανάση Μίχο , που κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο

----------


## vaggan

> Στο Mr. Κρήτη που κέρδισε την 1η Αυγούστου 1987 ήμουν κριτική επιτροπή.
> Ο Μανώλης ήταν μόλις 21 ετών και εντυπωσίασε τους πάντες με το καλούπι του και τους καλοδουλεμένους μυς τους.
> Μέχρι και το 1992 που αγωνιζόταν, άφηνε πάντα άριστες εντυπώσεις. Ήταν απώλεια για το Ελληνικό Bodybuilding το γεγονός ότι δεν συνέχισε.
> 
> Σήμερα τον Μανώλη τον έχει κερδίσει άλλο άθλημα, η ποδηλασία, όπου συμμετέχει σε μεγάλους αγώνες όπως π.χ. η Σπαρτακιάδα (257 χιλιόμ.). Φυσικά κάνει και τα βάρη του, και βρίσκεται πάντα σε πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση.
> 
> Η μία φωτογραφία παρακάτω που είμαστε μαζί είναι πρόσφατη στο X-TREME STORES Χανίων. 
> 
> 
> ...


οι υπολοιποι απο το παρεακι στην τυνησια πρεπει να ειναι ο βασιλης ζωρος,μετην μωβ gorilla μπλουζα ο νικολουδης ο τζουνιορ, και πρεπει να διακρινεται και ο γιωργος θωκταριδης

----------

